# RamNode changes backup policy for CVZ-E5, CKVM-E5 Plans



## drmike (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got this from RamNode:



> Hello,
> 
> This message is to all CVZ-E5 and CKVM-E5 clients.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slownode (Aug 14, 2013)

Monthly, welp that's kinda useless.

Why not just mount a virtual/net drive on people's VMs for people to use themselves for backing things up?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2013)

+1 for them creating backups in the first place. Not really the responsibility or expected that the provider would do this in the low-end market. I didn't even know that was a feature they had, to be honest. 1 day, 1 week, 1 month? Doens't matter, because I'm the customer and am responsible for my own backups, so I create my own. 

Of course not all subscribe to that mentality and expect their provider to foot the bill for making frequent backups.


----------



## Amitz (Aug 14, 2013)

I was impressed that they are doing backups at all when I read the eMail. I was not aware of this. I mean - I pay peanuts for my RamNode VPS and get back quite a lot of power and reliability. I always considered backups as my obligation, especially with "cheap" virtual servers. So I even would not care if they would stop taking backups completely in future.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem for me.  It's extra service they don't have to do, but they do anyways


----------



## Quexis (Aug 14, 2013)

Slownode said:


> Monthly, welp that's kinda useless. Why not just mount a virtual/net drive on people's VMs for people to use themselves for backing things up?


We can (and have done so dozens of times today after this email) enable the Quick Backup functionality for any client that tickets in. This can be used to restore individual parts of the filesystem, or we can use it to restore everything.


----------



## wlanboy (Aug 14, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> No problem for me.  It's extra service they don't have to do, but they do anyways


No problem for me too. Due to the 50 GB to 250 GB plans they need a lot of backup space.

Monthly offsite backups for free is a nice to have for that huge disk space.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 14, 2013)

With OpenVZ the best solution is a CDP style backup through Idera, Vembu, or Bacula4Hosts.  Once the initial backup happens then the rest are just the changed bits which happens a lot quicker.  Best solution is one with dedup as well so all those OS copies dont take up too much space.


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 14, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> With OpenVZ the best solution is a CDP style backup through Idera


Yep! That is what we use too (Idera / R1Soft)


----------

